# Food Safety News Wed 2/5/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 5, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 2/5/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Differences in circuit court opinions are the stuff that makes Supreme Court cases*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 05, 2020 12:05 am One way for legal issues to make their way to the Supreme Court is when the federal circuit courts don’t agree with one another. It’s too early to tell, but the legal tangle that’s been going on for most of the past decade over state laws to protect animal agriculture from outsiders might have to...  Continue Reading



* Researchers test method to remove Salmonella from eggshells*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 05, 2020 12:02 am Researchers at a university in Australia have found a way to prevent salmonellosis affecting eggs through surface contamination. Flinders University scientists developed a shell egg decontamination method that removed Salmonella Typhimurium from the outside of an egg without impacting its usability. The method adapted a temperature-controlled water bath common in kitchens and associated with the...  Continue Reading


* Listeria increase in Europe is worrying, says ECDC*
By News Desk on Feb 05, 2020 12:01 am More than 2,500 confirmed cases of Listeria and 220 deaths were reported in Europe in 2017, according to a new report from the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC). The latest annual epidemiological report found 2,520 cases were reported and 2,502 were confirmed with 227 deaths compared to 2,527 infections in 2016. There...  Continue Reading


* Letter to the Editor: Horse slaughter legislation needs to do more*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 05, 2020 12:00 am Opinion Interesting read on the decision of permanently banning horse slaughter in the US – and exports? Why are Canada and Mexico still receiving horses for slaughter? The bill should also address the inhumane transport of horses in cattle liners – they are transferred near the border to larger trailers to give the appearance of...  Continue Reading


----------



## daveomak.fs (Feb 5, 2020)

Eggs in a wire colander with wire as a handle...   In my sous vide to pasteurize....
Seems the older I get, the more important pasteurizing food stuffs is...  
I don't want to end up in hospital and have the farm unattended..


----------



## dr k (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm going to do 18 eggs at 135 for 75minutes. Someone mentioned putting the eggs in a ziplock bag then fill with preheated SV water and seal in case an egg breaks putting them in the SV.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Feb 6, 2020)

I basket the eggs and dunk in cold tap water, in the SV, so they will "slowly" get to temp....  thus minimizing any breakage...
Like you, I think contact with water is important due to the porosity of the egg shell....  Great hiding place for bacteria...


----------

